
Any interest in creating a YC news based app testing group? - chendy

======
chendy
Is there any interest in creating a group of people who would be willing to
help test one another's apps? My group might be ready in a few weeks, and I'd
trust users from this board more than other random individuals to help flush
out the site. We've got plenty of early adopters and interesting people here
that could really be insightful. If there are other groups who would be
interested, I'd gladly (p)return the favor of doing some testing or
critiquing.

------
JoeEntrepreneur
Sure. This is a good idea. I am launching <http://www.onista.com> in June
time-frame and would be nice to have other folks look at it and give valuable
feedback.

Our team will also help out others to test their apps.

------
dfens
Sounds good to me.

